# Can't wait for!



## niorev

Dobrou vecer,

I'm French and trying to learn a little Czech so I would like to translate this sentence into Czech

"Vivement août!" or in English "Can't wait for August!" 

I know Août/ August is "srpen" but there must be an ending to add.

Diky/Thank you for your help (opomoc???in Czech)


----------



## ilocas2

I can't wait for August.

Nemůžu se dočkat, až bude srpen.
Nemůžu se dočkat srpna.

The second one is more literally and formal than the first one, in spoken language the first one would be used. Although the second one has much more results on Google that the first one. The first one has only one result.

Instead of "nemůžu" is possible to say "nemohu", but in the colloquial language "nemohu" is almost never used.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello niorev, and welcome to the forum! 

No-one seems to be coming to your rescue, so I'll have a go, though I'm not a native Czech speaker.

You can say "nemůžu se dočkat srpna!" or "moc se těším na srpen!"  

You are right, August is _srpen_, but the verb _dočkat se_ takes the genitive case which, in the case of _srpen_, is _srpna_.
The verb _těšit se_ ("to look forward to") takes _na_ + the accusative case, and the accusative of _srpen_ is the same as the nominative - _srpen_.

There are other ways of expressing this wish too, for example in literary or more formal style, you might use the "kéž by ..." construction, but that's less likely in conversational style.

It might be a good idea to wait for some native-speaker input too. 

[I hope you don't mind if I correct a couple of little slips in your post: _večer _is masculine, so it's _dobrý večer_, and the "thanks for" phrase _díky za_ takes the accusative case which, in the case of the feminine noun pomoc, is the same as the nominative, so _díky za pomoc!]

[Ed: oops! Cross-posted with ilocas. The Czechs have a phrase for this: zákon schválnosti - Sod's Law]
_


----------



## NoTraducer

Other options:

Už aby byl srpen!
Kdyby tak (už) byl srpen!

These are more "sigh-like"  though... (sort of like "Would it were August already! )

Sometimes you don't have to add an ending. It depends on the class of nouns the noun concerned belongs to and on the "case" you want to put it in.

Good luck and if you have any more specific questions about endings, go ahead!


----------

